# RIP Listener?



## neetel (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello all, 

I am not sure if this is the right place for this question, but I am trying to install VPN to access my work LAN on my home computer and I am getting a message that says I need to disable RIP Listener.

I can't find RIP Listener anywhere. Is this a virus? If so, how do I disable?

Thank you for any help you can give!

Neetel


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

It's Routing Information Protocol.

Taken from this site: http://www.ss64.com/ntsyntax/services.html

Listen for RIP announcements from routers and modify the routing table accordingly.
To use the RIP Listener service, your adjacent routers must support the RIP v1 protocol. You'll find the RIP Listener service under Add/Remove Windows Components - Networking Services.


----------

